# Johnny Bucket Jr Switch Location....Photos



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

This is the third location which I have tried for the switches(2 for J-B Jr and 1 for sleeve hitch). And, this is the best location I've tried. It's advantageous to be able to palm the steering wheel while working the switches, and the toggles are much easier to manupilate than the rocker switches.
The weather-proof boot is on the hitch switch. The boot costs more than the switch($8 at West Marine).
Interestingly, this 20 amp toggle switch does not work for the lift winch on the J-B(the lift winch draws too much current). It works fine on the power dump winch. But, this toggle switch works fine on the linear actuator.

<img src=http://img53.photobucket.com/albums/v162/WillieNunez/Toggle_Switches_004.jpg>


And, this is how I load my dump trailer. If you use your bucket as much as I do, you'll want the best location for the switches, and you'll want a better arrangement on the transmission lever, and you'll wish for a faster reverse speed.

<img src=http://img53.photobucket.com/albums/v162/WillieNunez/Toggle_Switches_001.jpg>


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks good! It looks like it will keep you busy for a while! Thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I gotta tell you, it's surprising how much material you can move with a little bucket, once you get a rhythm going.
Already, I've reduced the quote on the lot preparation given by the new-house contractor by $5,000. Not counting my time, this job will definitely pay for my equipment.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea i would say you have paid for your equipment. What or should i ask where are you hauling all the dirt to:question:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

what a work horse.. 5000$ savings.. nice... 

I know you say the deck is ok.. 

but please willie please.. im begging ya.. just once.. take a pic of that machine with the bucket on and the deck off... It will make me feel so much better...


plus i think it would look better too...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Quite an interesting project Willie. I have really enjoyed your commentary and photos as it has progressed. Keep up the great work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

One other reason that I'm doing all this myself is because I'm very picky about how I want to cut all the grades, and the perimeter gutters. It's a big corner lot that, because it's on high ground, has a natural average grade of 3 ft in 200 ft, from the back corner diagonally to the front street corner. The property had natural humps and dips, and part of what I'm doing is cutting the humps and fill the low areas. The primary driveway will be from the front street all the way to the rear property line. The rear 50 ft of it will be a pad for the motorcoach. The drainage gutters will be along the side and the rear property lines. The long driveway and part of the roof watershed will be to the side gutter. The gutters will be 6 ft wide, dished out to 8" depth. The big garage, at the rear of the house(attached) will have a floor which will be 8" above the level of the long driveway. These are just part of the leveling and grading which I'm doing. 

Jody,
The only material I'm hauling off is rocks, rubble and old dumped gravel and cuttings. The rest is cut and fill. The city has a place that'll take the stuff, at $26 per ton. I've hauled off 5 tons.

As per instructions from the foundation contractor, I'm not disturbing the "footprint" area of the house. All my cuts, and the fill, are up to the line of the footprint. It's a lot easier to do it now, before they start working on the foundation.
The contractor thought I was weird in doing all this myself, especially since he learned I was doing my compaction with my 33,000 motorcoach. I take pride in being resourceful and frugal(about some things).


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I'm actually glad to see that Willie can all of this work done with the mower deck still on. The work I will be doing is a combination of parking lot (gravel) driveway grading and cutting grass. So, for me, it is important to be able to keep all pieces attached to the tractor and functional.

Willie, any thoughts of using a joystick type set up, similar to the ones used for hydraulics. Mounted on the fender perhaps.

Looks great. And I'll have you know you were my inspiration to take on my 'little project' here at work. :worthy: 

It'll pay for my tractor in the first year.

SnowMower


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Simple John,
You probably don't understand my situation. I keep the tractor, and implements, loaded on the trailer. And, I keep it all at a storage facility which is barely big enough to house the trailer. In order to remove the deck, I would need to unload the tractor, remove the deck, load the tractor, then drive to the work site. Then, come back, unload the tractor, and install the deck, 'cause there's no room to leave it on the floor.
As it is, when I arrive at the work site, I unload and install the plow, or the scarifier. The bucket stays on. If I were to remove the deck out there in the dirt, yes it would look better, and yes the deck wouldn't be subjected to the occasional contact with dirt clods. But, it's just too big of a bother. The dirt work is hard enough.
Very soon, I will also have the grader blade to contend with. I'm thinking I will leave a couple of implements at the lot, chained to the fence. It's a relatively crime-free neighborhood.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Willie i was thinking that your experience with the yard work on your tractor would make a good commercial for DIY network. I can see it now (Hi my name is Willie Nunez and this is my yard and i did it all with my Garden Tractor) 
And you can see all of my exploits and info on the best forum site, WWW.TRACTORFORUM.COM,

You have any video of it you might want to send it to them.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Shoot, with as much work as you have been able to acomplish I would have Husqvarna paying me for advertising. For that fact JB too.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Willie Nunez _
> * I keep it all at a storage facility which is barely big enough to house the trailer. In order to remove the deck, I would need to unload the tractor, remove the deck, load the tractor, then drive to the work site. Then, come back, unload the tractor, and install the deck, *



makes sense to me... 


it really looks like you get some good work out of that tractor setup...

:thumbsup: 


ps. nice looking trailer...


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Willie i was thinking that your experience with the yard work on your tractor would make a good commercial for DIY network. I can see it now (Hi my name is Willie Nunez and this is my yard and i did it all with my Garden Tractor) And you can see all of my exploits and info on the best forum site, WWW.TRACTORFORUM.COM,
> 
> You have any video of it you might want to send it to them. *


And you can see all of my exploits and info on the best forum site, WWW.TRACTORFORUM.COM,

you forgot.

Andy
:furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *And you can see all of my exploits and info on the best forum site, WWW.TRACTORFORUM.COM,
> 
> you forgot.
> ...


No i didnt you better look again


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *And you can see all of my exploits and info on the best forum site, WWW.TRACTORFORUM.COM,
> 
> you forgot.
> ...


There you go....Andy will create a new forum called "The Willie Nunez Creative Site"....You'll make millions.....hell , we'll all make millions:lmao:


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Good idea, can I have an advance?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

BTW, editing your posts is not allowed Jody. HAHAHAHA


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *BTW, editing your posts is not allowed Jody. HAHAHAHA *


WHAT i wouldn't do something like that:lying:


----------

